# She-Hulk, 2012



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I know this is far away but I had to post because looks like the role will be played by Megan Fox.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I suggest we all go see this movie because if we don't, Jen will come to our houses and break our X-Men DVDs.

(obscure reference aid) 

p.s. post #3000!


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Gotta Love John Byrne


----------

